# Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Apr. 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin eigentlich immer ein Selbermacher, egal wie Zeitaufwändig es sein mag.  Ich habe bereits alle Seiten meines Hauses selbst von außen trockengelegt und möchte dies nun auch vorne tun. Jedoch steht mein Haus direkt am Fußweg und ich  muss ein städtisch zugelassenes Unternehmen buddeln lassen.

Natürlich habe ich mir schon einige Angebote kommen lassen, nur war erschrocken darüber was die so fürs reine aufbuddeln und wieder zuschütten haben wollen.

Nun kam ich durch Zufall auf die myhammer.de

Ich hab das so verstanden, dass die Unternehmen  auf mich zukommen und ich mir dort den Preis / das Unternehmen aussuchen kann und nicht gezwungen bin das Unternehmen mit dem günstigsten Angebotspreis zu nehmen.


Aber irgendwie scheue ich mich noch davor dort was reinzustellen – hat denn jemand von Euch damit schon einmal Erfahrungen gesammelt ?


----------



## Aquabernd (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Hallo Ralf,
ich habe eine Zeit lang bei My Hammer meine Dienstleistung als Fotograf angeboten.
Es sind dort überwiegend Firmen unterwegs die keine Firmen sind. Ich habe mich da abgemeldet war mir zu .....
Du solltest Dir auf jedenfall die Bewertungen vorher mal ansehen.
Ich würde Firmen aus deiner Region nach einem Vergleich vorziehen.
Ich finde My Hammer einfach nur zum 

glg Bernd


----------



## laolamia (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

hi!

ichn hab angebote fuer mein stalldach eingeholt, war ueberrascht wie weit die firmen anreisten und wie gross die preisspanne war.
zu guter letzt traf ich auf einm parkplatzt ein dachdecker der region, dieser war 30% guenstiger als der guenstigste bei myhammer.

gruss lao


----------



## SG3 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Ich kann mit myhammer gar nichts anfangen. Bei uns in Berlin ist der Preiskampf schon groß genug. Die Firmen unterbieten sich wie die Bekloppten und zwar auf dem Rücken der Angestellten.


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich hatte mal einige Aufträge eingestellt. Das Problem ist leider, dass sich die wirklich guten Firmen nicht melden. Man kann sicherlich Glück haben, aber Fazit ist: Für die meisten Arbeiten lieber einen Fachbetrieb, auch wenn es teurer ist.

Allerdings habe ich auch meine Teichgrube von einem Myhammeranbieter ausheben lassen - Maschineneinsatz war nicht möglich - das war durchaus o.k. - Aber dafür brauchte man auch keinen qualifizierten Handwerksbetrieb.

Wenn ich schaue, was in meiner Branche so angeboten und geboten wird, sträuben sich mir die Haare. Weil jeder selbsternannte Fachmann und Hobbybastler mitbietet und den Selbständigen, die davon leben müssen, das Wasser abgräbt. Wenn ich noch Geld mitbringen muss, um arbeiten zu dürfen, bleib ich lieber zuhause und guck in den Teich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Danke für Eure Beiträge, dann lass ich mal lieber die Finger davon.


----------



## laolamia (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

es kommt halt wirklich drauf an was du machen willst 
rasen maehen unkraut zupfen, schutt abfahren ok, aber "richtige" bauleistungen sind halt etwas anderes. meistens kann man(n) die ausschreibung nicht so genau wie noetig machen-dann ist arger vorprogrammiert.

gruss marco


----------



## koifischfan (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Er ist November hatte ich ein Angebot drin: Feststoffbrennkessel anschließen. Ich wollte die reinen Schweißarbeiten plus Dichtigkeit kontrollieren. Einen Teil des Materials habe ich, den anderen der AN gestellt.
Nach ein paar Tagen hatte ich die erste Telefonnummer, die Firma kam aus meiner direkten Umgebung. Der Chef kam wenige Tage später und hat Maß genommen. Er hat mir auch gleich erklärt, das es zum von mir gewünschten Preis nicht machbar ist. Er nannte mir einen Pauschalpreis, ich war gleich einverstanden. Gezahlt wurde in bar nach Fertigstellung.

Mit der Arbeit bin ich voll zufrieden und der Kessel hat seinen Test im letzten Winter voll bestanden.
Sollte es in Zukunft wieder etwas geben, was ich nicht selbst bewerkstelligen kann, wird auf jeden Fall ein Angebot in myhammer eingestellt.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Gute Handwerker sind nach wie vor ausgebucht und auf die muss man warten, so ist es jedenfalls hier in der Region. Die anderen versuchen mit Preisdumping bei solchen Plattformen einen Auftrag zu ergattern. 
Für mich ist das modernes Sklaventum fuer die ganz verzweifelten, die sich selber verkaufen. 

Ausnahmen gibts natürlich immer. Ich such mir die Handwerker nach Empfehlungen aus und zwar am besten wenn ein anderer Handwerker den empfiehlt, der vielleicht auch später noch mal nen Auftrag haben möchte. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Und was machst Du wenn du bisher nie einen gebraucht hast weil Du alles selber machst ? Ich habe nun die Auswahl von ca. 50 regionalen Unternehmen. Einige winken natürlich bei so einem 6000 € Kleinauftrag sofort ab - nur muss ich mich ja mit jedem einzelnen Treffen ihm die Maße die ich jas auch im Intrernet per Foto darstellen könnte, gebe und so er und ich Zeitplanung und Fahtraufwand hat.

Ich finde solch eine Ausschreibungsmöglichkeit wie sie ja auch bei größeren Summen für Unternehmen zwingend erforderlich ist ganz ökologisch. 

Schade, dass eben einigen Unternehmen von den Städten die Konjunkturauifträge in den Rachen geworfen bekommen und andere sich eben auf solchen Plattformen in manchen Krisenzeiten rummtreiben müssen wenn die Schwarzarbeit floriert 

Na ich hab Zeit und treff mich mal schön jede Woche mit einem Interessierten Unternehmen ...


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Dann fragt man mal im Bekanntenkreis oder bei den Nachbarn rum, mit wem die ganz zufrieden sind. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eure Erfahrungen mit myhammer.de ?*

Es mußte autogen geschweißt werden. Das kann nicht jeder. Die Heizung soll auch noch in zwanzig Jahren funktionieren.
Ein Bekannter konnte es zwar, kam aber nicht an Gas.

Für mich war es zwar die Ausnahme, würde aber auch myhammer nicht ablehnen.


----------

